
Always-on production Flame Graphs with thread grouping for Java - rlmw
https://www.opsian.com/blog/always-on-production-flame-graphs/
======
GloopMayblood
Brendan Gregg has written a lot about flame graphs, its a nice visualisation:

[http://www.brendangregg.com/flamegraphs.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/flamegraphs.html)

